# 57G Skimmerless Mix Reef



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

As mentioned on my first Nano Reef experiment, I have decided to convert my 57G Rimless planted tank into a Mix Reef with special blessings of my budget manager, a.k.a. my wife. :lol:

Yes another Reef tank for me! :bigsmile:

This setup will just be a bigger version of what I have started, setup a reef tank as cheap as possible.... again, using existing equipments that I have and keep it simple as possible.

INITIAL SETUP
Hardware:

Tank: 57G Starphire Rimless Tank
Lighting: Sunlight Tek 39W x 4 T5HO
Skimmer: None
Sump: None
Bio Filter: 30lb Dry/Live Rocks (I need to add more)
Mechanical Filter: Marine Land Hot Magnum
Pump(s): Petco Power Head (400Gph), MaxiJet 600 (I think the Vortech MP10 would be nice 

Dosing: None
Salt: Reef Crystals (Instant Ocean)
WC: 10% Every Week
Photo Period: 12 hrs.

Livestock: 30-40 lbs (I've been cycling this rock for about 2 months no)

Fish: 
Inverts: 
Corals: 
Cleanup Crews: Nerite snails, Asterea snails, 1 Turbo Snail, 1 Red-legged Hermit Crab (Sub Contract from my 20G Nano)

Day 1:


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks good so far. Looks like someone couldn't wait till the weekends to set it up eh? 

Have you decided what types of fish to put in?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

#1 yay scimmer less 
#2 yay new reef tank !!!

im so jelus lol looks great !


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

:lol: I'm seeing my tank in my dreams already, so I started settin it up yesterday. :bigsmile:

I'll throw in some azure damsel as my test fish or green chromies. I want to have a yellow tang, i like the hippo tang but they say that hippo tang needs more room to swim. Maybe a couple of Picasso Clown Fish.

I'll be stocking it with LPS and Softies. My wife love those softies.

Any suggestions on fish?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

not an type of tang the smallest tang needs a 75 gal min a blue hippo need s 180 plus 


id have a Picasso trigger


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

i wish my budget manager is as nice as your manager lol very nice tank!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#3 Yay bare bottom!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

After placing some dead shrimp in the tank, algae bloom took place in no time and the water turned hazy. Brown algae are all over my rocks.

After several days the water cleared out a little bit, I had placed some clean up crews... some snails and a hermit crab. I "Outsourced" them from the agency that provides cleaning contract on my 20G Nano tank. :lol:

I woke up this morning and.... voila! Those clean up crews are the best! I'll tell their agency to give them some bonus. :lol: 

Will post some pics later :bigsmile:

Time to look for some fish


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> not an type of tang the smallest tang needs a 75 gal min a blue hippo need s 180 plus
> 
> id have a Picasso trigger


Scott, thanks for your input. I love the looks of the Picasso Trigger, but man I checked its profile and it could grow up to 10 inches. I don't think they will be happy with the size of my tank 

Now you're telling me to get a much bigger tank :lol: Oh no! my 90G planted tank is in the brink of conversion too! :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

o yea thats right its a 57 nvm then how about a school of cardinals and some fary wrass


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

depend on wat type of cardinals, if it is school of bangaii then you will need to return most of them when some pair up.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Scott, thanks for your input. I love the looks of the Picasso Trigger, but man I checked its profile and it could grow up to 10 inches. I don't think they will be happy with the size of my tank
> 
> Now you're telling me to get a much bigger tank :lol: Oh no! my 90G planted tank is in the brink of conversion too! :bigsmile:


Yes, they can get big. I saw a large one when i was snorkeling in Maui back in Feb. but I have one in my 46 gal n it's doing great! I found that it grows pretty slow. If it does overgrow this tank, I still have the 135 gal as backup! Haaha!

I started my 46 gal without a skimmer as well. It looked great the first year until I took home some dying corals. Everything went downhill within 2 weeks. Green hair algae all over the place. That's why I added an AquaC Remora Pro to improve water quality. Due to heavy feeding (snowflake eel), the algae problem still exist. I ended up adding one more fish for algae control last week.... Tomini Tang. This guy is doing an awesome job on nipping off those algae. I might have to start feeding him Nori soon.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yes, they can get big. I saw a large one when i was snorkeling in Maui back in Feb. but I have one in my 46 gal n it's doing great! I found that it grows pretty slow. If it does overgrow this tank, I still have the 135 gal as backup! Haaha!
> 
> I started my 46 gal without a skimmer as well. It looked great the first year until I took home some dying corals. Everything went downhill within 2 weeks. Green hair algae all over the place. That's why I added an AquaC Remora Pro to improve water quality. Due to heavy feeding (snowflake eel), the algae problem still exist. I ended up adding one more fish for algae control last week.... Tomini Tang. This guy is doing an awesome job on nipping off those algae. I might have to start feeding him Nori soon.


Thanks for the input John, this means I can get smaller Tangs and transfer them in a bigger tank when they grow big. :wink: :wink :lol:

Darn! I need to save for that RSM S-Line (J&L SPS Display tank) :bigsmile: If my wife filed a divorce, I'll blame JTang for that 

You reminded me to setup a quarantine tank, before I brought some pests in my tank. Thanks John. :;


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Tested my waters today, everything is cleared. Tank is ready for some fishy fishy... 










Got some Acro and Scolly skeletons (I think) from a friend, added a thin layer of Fiji sand as I can't stand a BB tank. I need to add more rocks so I can do my final aqua scape (my DIY (aragocrete) rocks are still curing).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks for the input John, this means I can get smaller Tangs and transfer them in a bigger tank when they grow big. :wink: :wink :lol:
> 
> Darn! I need to save for that RSM S-Line (J&L SPS Display tank) :bigsmile: If my wife filed a divorce, I'll blame JTang for that
> 
> You reminded me to setup a quarantine tank, before I brought some pests in my tank. Thanks John. :;


Also reminded you (and myself) that "freebie" doesn't always mean "goodie"! Lol

Yeah man, go for it! Ignore the Tang Police! A small Tang is fine IMO. E.g. Tomini/Yellow/Kole... A reef tank without a Tang just doesn't seem right! Damn I'm so proud of my last name! Haaha!

Hey that will also give you thr perfect excuse to get a bigger tank down the road. Your wife won't say "no". Haaha!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I took my family to a quick trip to J&L today as my wife wants to stock up this tank. Oh boy she wants the Hippo Tang, the Yellow Tang, Picasso Trigger, some Blenies, Dotyback and Wrase. :bigsmile: However when she checked the prices, her jaw fell :lol:

I told her, we're done with fresh water cheapos :; She said OK, "I think you need to save a budget for that but I want that Blue Tang in that tank." I said, Ok (with devil like grin) :lol: Now I have an excuse to get a bigger tank for the Tangs when they all grown up. lol

Then I showed her the RSM display tank, I told her this will be nice on our living Room. She nod and said, "Yeah its gorgeous. But what's the tab for this lovely tank?" I told her, "You don't wanna know." lol

She said, Ok let's come back here when your tank is ready but I want those Tangs in your tank. I said "Great! We got a deal!" :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

57 is way to small for any type of tank i wouldnt put a tang in a 75 gal tangs need 6 feet 


on a difrent not try to get her intrested in coral lol
fish will be 1/30 of the mony u spend mabie less


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> 57 is way to small for any type of tank i wouldnt put a tang in a 75 gal tangs need 6 feet
> 
> on a difrent not try to get her intrested in coral lol
> fish will be 1/30 of the mony u spend mabie less


I just want to make her happy, get a small tang for now and get a bigger tank later. Sounds like a dream :lol:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Update time...

I got a couple of Azure Damsel from J&L last week and moved my Black Clownfish from my 20G tank. Then a friend from work asked me if I want to adopt his LT Anemone as it is stings his other coral in his tank. I was tempted! I said... nothing much to loose and will give it a try. I know you guys will say Oh my! :lol: as my tank is not that mature.

After I shab the Anemone, my Black Clown jumped into it rightaway. Here it is:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

a short video clip:


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Your clownfish seems crazy happy in the anemone! Your tank is awesome. What kind of fish will you keep in there? The tang police will be watching...they're always watching. Will you be running any GFC or any reactors?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Your clownfish seems crazy happy in the anemone! Your tank is awesome. What kind of fish will you keep in there? The tang police will be watching...they're always watching. Will you be running any GFC or any reactors?


Thanks AdobeOtoCat. Yes the Anemone and the clown is doing great right now. I thought she will be stressed out for sometime as they say it will take some time for the anemone to adjust and acclimate itself on her new environment. There is one night that I though she is stressed out as she was deflated, however after searching the net, it is normal for anemone to deflate when excreting their waste.

So far the clown is happy, my wife is happy, my kids enjoy watching the clown taking care of the anemone and so as me. 

About stocking this tank, I'm still thinking on what to put in there. I might setup my 40G as an anemone tank and set this tank as a mix reef. About fish, my wife wants yellow tang, blue tang and flame angel. If budget permits I want to have a pair of ORA premium Picasso Clowns. (looks like too ambitious).

About reactors, I will set this tank as simple as possible. I will acquire as much equipment as I can to build my dream setup. For now it will be a skimmer less/sump less setup.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Update...

Re-scaped and added my DIY Aragocrete rocks. Anemone and clown looks happy. Added some GSP frags.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Coraline Algea are taking over my dry rock 

Transfered my pulsing xenia from my 20G, they look happy too.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice! Lots of room for corals and fish!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks m_class2g, that means more money to spend. :lol:

I need to find a third job to support this addiction.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks m_class2g, that means more money to spend. :lol:
> 
> I need to find a third job to support this addiction.


As I always say, "A crack habit would be cheaper!"


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks m_class2g, that means more money to spend. :lol:
> 
> I need to find a third job to support this addiction.


You should! It will only get worse. $5/frag... $10... $50...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> As I always say, "A crack habit would be cheaper!"


But crack has rehab, this one dont :lol:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

JTang said:


> You should! It will only get worse. $5/frag... $10... $50...


Right John, i started with $5 frags, now im lookin at those $50 and up :lol:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yea loads of room difrent colony 

the last piece i bought was an $86.99 huge green aussi brain coral  lol i started buying 5 and 10 buck corals when i started i havent spent just 5 bucks on a frag in a while


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Scott, your blasto will be nice in my tank. :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Update time....

If this 20G Nano can have a Tang, I should get one too!










Calling the Tang police :lol:






My Anemone and Clown looks happy. Also added a birds nest (just to try), another clown, and rigged up my AC70 to be a surface skimmer.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. That anemone looks great.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey is that Dorie!? . Everyone looks pretty happy! Good job. Let me know if u want more Birdsnest.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

target said:


> Looking good so far. That anemone looks great.


Thanks target. First I was hesitant on getting her coz my tank is not mature yet, but she seems happy with the care of the black clown.



JTang said:


> Hey is that Dorie!? . Everyone looks pretty happy! Good job. Let me know if u want more Birdsnest.


Thanks John.

I named him Willie, Dory's little brother :lol: I sneak around the Tang Police, he is mine now.

Do you have any other color birds nest?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

A closer shot on the Birds Nest frag...










ID please...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

normal ora brown or green birds looks bleached 

the problem is only when it i time to rehome wille


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> A closer shot on the Birds Nest frag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture is kinda blurry. It does look a bit bleached. Yours might be the same as mine... Tan with light green polyps.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks JTang and Scott Tang (Oh I got so many Tangs lol).

Yup I think this birds nest is bleached, exactly the same color when I got it. hopefully it recovers.

Re-homing Willie will give me an excuse of getting a big tank. It's the wife's idea anyway. :bigsmile:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice blue tang! Wish I can keep tangs lol.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Very nice blue tang! Wish I can keep tangs lol.


Thanks m_class2g. Why not? At least it will give you an excuse to get a bigger tank in the near future :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Update ? We need some close up shots


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks m_class2g. Why not? At least it will give you an excuse to get a bigger tank in the near future :bigsmile:


I think I might have to put a new tank in my wish list for Christmas lol. I really want a yellow and blue tang lol. Yes we need more pics!


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

looking good mylon. and no its not time for me to switch yet. i will wait until my wife and kids see ur tanks in person and say dad can we have that and i will say talk to your mom. thats the plan.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Come and swing by with your family, let's have a play date for our kids and we'll have a few beer.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Update time...

Nothing much going on, here's a quick video of my anemone hosting my 2 black clowns... did I say 2? Yes it is :lol:

Enjoying the company of Willie my blue tang. And yes will post some close up pics


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Update finally...

Got sick during the Holidays and was not able to attend to all my tanks, too bad I lost Willie my blue tang 

My anemone gets bigger and bigger, the 2 black clowns are lovin it.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Went shopping for sps frags over the weekend, all of them are doing good in my tank.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice what light do you have might need to move them higher


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I like following this tank. I want to do a small 29-36g reef tank in my home office but I want to do it as cheap as possible. I want to try to avoid using a sump, skimmer, etc. to keep costs down but I've been wondering about the long term success in a tank like that. Looks like yours is doing great!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sidius said:


> I like following this tank. I want to do a small 29-36g reef tank in my home office but I want to do it as cheap as possible. I want to try to avoid using a sump, skimmer, etc. to keep costs down but I've been wondering about the long term success in a tank like that. Looks like yours is doing great!!


The three main things with doing it KISS like this is low bioload, frequent regular water changes, and don't overfeed or over dose anything cause you don't have the volume to dilute nor the skimmer to remove the excess.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> Nice what light do you have might need to move them higher


Hi Scott, it is a Sunlight TEK T5HO. I'm still acclamating them and will be moved on top of the rocks soon


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok how many baulbs 4 or 6 ?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The three main things with doing it KISS like this is low bioload, frequent regular water changes, and don't overfeed or over dose anything cause you don't have the volume to dilute nor the skimmer to remove the excess.


Anthony is right, I find doing frequent WC only cost effective on small tanks maybe 50G to 60G max. In my case the saltmix cost per week @ 4G is only about $1.50, that's less than $7 a month. I kept my feedings at minimum as not to have nitrate/nitrite/phosphate problem.

With the current setup, I have proven that anybody can have a simple reef setup without breaking the bank. And maybe after I have accumulated all the hardware needed, I will be able to do a full blown reef setup with all the bells and whistles, who knows. :bigsmile:



scott tang said:


> Ok how many baulbs 4 or 6 ?


I'm running 4 right now and will add 2 more if needed, I'm just testing the waters right now and have my feet wet on those SPS corals


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bored... did a photo shoot of my corals today 

Here you go Scott :bigsmile:

Neon Green GSP, colonized the entire rock in no time.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Green Tip Hammer


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Branching Hammer (Purple Tip)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hairy Mushroom


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Experimenting on SPS corals recently... they're not bad at all 

Green Birdsnest (doesn't look green to me )


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yellow Birdsnest... yes it is yellow :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Birds of Paradise... she loves high flow and love that lower corner spot of my tank.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Orange Digitata guarded by my Azure Damsell


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Tricolor Nana, encrusting so well. Let see how she does on top of the rocks.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

The ever sensitive Purple Stylophora, she's quite acclimated now and seeing the purple polyps fully extended now. The wait and see game is now on :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

My fave ORA Red Planet, she is in rough shape when I got her. Now she had fully recovered and incrusting rapidly. Yes it's base is in green right now, but they say it's normal for them to have green base on the get go.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha thanks man every thing looks awosome !!


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I love those sps u got! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> haha thanks man every thing looks awosome !!


Thanks Scott, 'till the next group buy/frag swap :bigsmile:



jinsen said:


> I love those sps u got!


Thanks Jin, this is another experiment and another challenge for me :lol: they say SPS is hard and delicate to keep. we'll see what happens.

Shab some SPS on your 80G too. Let's start growing nice SPS colonies


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

u know about the one with big show frags right ? sme nice stuff there


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah sps are pretty hardy.im running 2x 150w phoenix bulb MH with 93watt compact to test how my acropora reacts but they're not doin well. Even though im dosing 2 parts. Some part of them are brown and some got their color. But some of my birdness and monticap are growing like crazy.planning to have more intense light but im a bit worry for my softy's =\


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jinsen said:


> Yeah sps are pretty hardy.im running 2x 150w phoenix bulb MH with 93watt compact to test how my acropora reacts but they're not doin well. Even though im dosing 2 parts. Some part of them are brown and some got their color. But some of my birdness and monticap are growing like crazy.planning to have more intense light but im a bit worry for my softy's =\
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the trick with SPS esp acroporas is proper acclamation. Im only running 2 x T5HO for 10 hrs and 4 bulbs for 4 hrs/day but they seem to respond well. But I guess it is too early to say eh! Its only been a couple of weeks since I got them


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Added a Copperband Butterfly last week as there are some Aiptasia hitch hikers. They are all gone now... now I need to find some food for this lovely fish. I might start a copepod culture now


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

with my 2 black clowns...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes the supposedly Green Birdsnest is turning green now... my camera is not doing justice on this coral.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Tri-color Nana is showing some significant growth and colonized the entire plug.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Zoas took over the plug and started colonizing the rock...


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Such a cool tank!


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I might grabbing one of those fish too lol 
Btw nice coral grow 
Lets trade when we got huge sps colony's already  I got 15 different sps now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Such a cool tank!


Thanks Steve.



jinsen said:


> I might grabbing one of those fish too lol
> Btw nice coral grow
> Lets trade when we got huge sps colony's already  I got 15 different sps now.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im Cool with that. 

Wow 15 kinds already... :lol: you're addicted :bigsmile: We can always trade Jin.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Time for an update, it's been a while.

This tank got a rough summer, temperature swing caused so much problems and lost almost all my sps. Also got Red Slime algae outbreak in the middle of summer but was lucky enough to save my red planet from RTN.

I also lost my copperband butterfly after she ripped off all the aiptasia in my tank. She was starved to death as she wouldn't eat anything.

However on the positive, my Magnificent Anemone keeps on growing, she is now around 18" in diameter when fully opened and needed to be transferred. My black clown also needs privacy as they are up for a dance. I immediately setup a 40G frag/quarantine tank, that was a nice excuse for setting another salty tank. 

With this, I took the chance to re-scape the tank. I removed the shallow sand bed to make my tank maintenance easier and added more home made reef rocks to make it more pleasing to the eyes. I don't like the looks of Bare Bottom. 

I then drilled the tank and install a sump underneath and transfer some of the equipments for a cleaner look. I also added an Evergrow D2120 Led fixture and run it parallel to the existing T5 fixture. This made the corals' color popped.

I also made several addition to the tank's tenants, a yellow tang a pair of Black Ice Clowns and a Clown was added. I must admit, this setup exceeded my low cost budget :lol:

Here is the FTS taken today (on Actinic):


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

My Yellow Tang, she's almost 2 moths now. Got it as a Birthday present from my Buddy.

She is eating well and the Boss of the tank.

Brown (Diatom) Algae took over my home made reef rocks, but they are now under control. Lesson learned, "Rocks should be fully cured before adding it to your reef." The magic word is "Time and Patience." Thanks to my CUC and Yellow tang for munching those stubborn nuisance algae.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Added some more SPS:

Green Hulk Acro:










Green Monti:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

took some pics today...

Acropora Monticulosa


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

GSP and Toadstool leather


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Mushroom, Pink Acro and Green Digitata


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Euphyllias


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

FTS (kind of)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Clown pair on Magnificent Anemone in my Frag Tank


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

No more guessing game on my Tanks PAR, I borrowed a PAR meter from a fellow reefer. Thanks a lot Bill.

Here are the PAR readings with CH1 (Full Spectrum) is @ 15% and CH2 (Blues) is @ 50%. I'm using this settings to acclimate my newly acquired acros.

The par readings are a little bit skewed to the front as I'm running it parallel with a 3 bulb T5 fixture.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

PAR readings with CH1 (Full Spectrum) is @ 45% and CH2 (Blues) is @ 90%. This will be the ideal settings and will be set on this after the Acro acclimation, 700 on top of the water and 200 at the tank's floor.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

It's been a while since I defected to the Bright Side and I learnt a lot since then.

Here's my tank now.


----------

